# OpenGL con ATI y drivers Libres

## diegoto

Que tal gente, estoy queriendo hacer andar un juego Frets on Fire en mi gentoo amd64, con una placa de video ATI X600XT el problema es que estoy usando los drivers libres osea los que vienen en el kernel para la placa de video, queria saber si estos vienen con soporte OPenGL ? Tengo el siguiente error al querer arrancar el juego.

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/local/stow/cx_Freeze-3.0.3/initscripts/Console.py", line 27, in ?

  File "src/FretsOnFire.py", line 64, in ?

  File "src/GameEngine.py", line 187, in __init__

  File "src/Data.py", line 48, in __init__

  File "src/Data.py", line 108, in loadSvgDrawing

  File "src/Svg.py", line 576, in convertToTexture

  File "src/Svg.py", line 599, in _render

OpenGL.GL.GLerror: [Errno 1281] invalid value

```

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> Que tal gente, estoy queriendo hacer andar un juego Frets on Fire en mi gentoo amd64, con una placa de video ATI X600XT el problema es que estoy usando los drivers libres osea los que vienen en el kernel para la placa de video, queria saber si estos vienen con soporte OPenGL ? Tengo el siguiente error al querer arrancar el juego.
> 
> ```
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> ...

 

Si que lo soportan.

Que tengas DRI activo o no es otra cosa. Eso se comprueba igual

tengas el driver que tengas, usando "glxgears" y "glxinfo | grep direct".

----------

## diegoto

Me olvide de publicar que si tengo activado el dri.

```
localhost ~ # glxinfo | head -5

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

```

```

localhost ~ # glxgears

17085 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3416.959 FPS

17761 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3552.176 FPS

18070 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3613.826 FPS

18103 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3620.537 FPS

```

----------

## Cereza

¿Como has instalado el juego? yo lo estoy probando. ¿Si has bajado el juego binario en lugar de compilarlo con un overlay es posible que no tengas todas las depencias?

----------

## i92guboj

Eso significa que dri está activo.

He googleado rápidamente y parece que el error es común. También parece que los

desarrolladores son algo cortitos o piensan que los ususarios lo son. Porque

siempre responden diciendo que o tu tarjeta no es "opengl capable" o tus drivers

no están actualizados, cuando es evidente que algo falla.

No se si se ha encontrado solución, supongo que es cosa del juego en si. Quizás

requiera alguna extensión opengl específica (harían mejor diciendo eso, para

que el usuario pueda ver si dispone de dicha extensión). Lo único que puedes

hacer es googlear.

----------

## diegoto

baje los binarios de la pagina oficial pero funcionan bajo 32 bits, y tube que instalar el emule-sdl pero despues encontre binarios para 64 bits, y me dice lo mismo.

Si yo también busque en google por eso preguntaba que si los drivers libres soportan opengl

----------

## Cereza

Yo he instalado con un ebuild que he encontrado en bugzilla https://bugs.gentoo.org/143388 y el error que tengo es:

```
Fatal Python error: (pygame parachute) Segmentation Fault

Abortado
```

También he probado el binario ya que el ebuild lo descarga y obtengo el mismo resultado, tendré que hacer la tonta de otra forma.

----------

## diegoto

Como hago para compilar el ebuild con overlay?

----------

## Cereza

Pues depende de dónde esté tu PORTDIR_OVERLAY, suponiendo que sea /usr/local/portage/ crea el directorio:

/usr/local/portage/games-simulation/fretsonfire/

Luego copia en su interior el ebuild y haz como root:

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/games-simulation/fretsonfire/fretsonfire-1.2.451.ebuild digest
```

Y ya puedes hacer el emerge fretsonfire

----------

## Cereza

```
Fatal Python error: (pygame parachute) Segmentation Fault

Abortado
```

Problema resuelto:

emerger sdl-mixer sin el use flag timidity

----------

## diegoto

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "FretsOnFire.py", line 64, in ?

    engine = GameEngine(config)

  File "//usr/games/lib64/fretsonfire/GameEngine.py", line 187, in __init__

    self.data = Data(self.resource, self.svg)

  File "//usr/games/lib64/fretsonfire/Data.py", line 48, in __init__

    self.loadSvgDrawing(self, "star1",   "star1.svg", textureSize = (128, 128))

  File "//usr/games/lib64/fretsonfire/Data.py", line 108, in loadSvgDrawing

    drawing.convertToTexture(textureSize[0], textureSize[1])

  File "//usr/games/lib64/fretsonfire/Svg.py", line 576, in convertToTexture

    self._render(transform)

  File "//usr/games/lib64/fretsonfire/Svg.py", line 599, in _render

    glPopAttrib()

OpenGL.GL.GLerror: [Errno 1281] invalid value

```

Compilado con overlays y dependencias, y me sigue tirando ese error.

----------

## diegoto

Encontre el siguiente error.

```

localhost fretsonfire # /usr/games/bin/FretsOnFire -v

(D) Initializing audio.

(D) Audio configuration: (44100, -16, 1)

(D) Initializing video.

(W) Video setup failed. Trying without antialiasing.

(D) Enabling high priority timer.

(D) 0 joysticks found.

(N) Loading Data.star1 synchronously

(D) Loading SVG file '/usr/share/games/fretsonfire/data/star1.svg'.

(N) Loaded Data.star1 in 0.000 seconds

(W) Frame buffer object support disabled in configuration.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "FretsOnFire.py", line 64, in ?

    engine = GameEngine(config)

  File "//usr/games/lib64/fretsonfire/GameEngine.py", line 187, in __init__

    self.data = Data(self.resource, self.svg)

  File "//usr/games/lib64/fretsonfire/Data.py", line 48, in __init__

    self.loadSvgDrawing(self, "star1",   "star1.svg", textureSize = (128, 128))

  File "//usr/games/lib64/fretsonfire/Data.py", line 108, in loadSvgDrawing

    drawing.convertToTexture(textureSize[0], textureSize[1])

  File "//usr/games/lib64/fretsonfire/Svg.py", line 576, in convertToTexture

    self._render(transform)

  File "//usr/games/lib64/fretsonfire/Svg.py", line 599, in _render

    glPopAttrib()

OpenGL.GL.GLerror: [Errno 1281] invalid value

```

Como deshabilito el antialising ?

----------

## Cereza

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> (W) Video setup failed. Trying without antialiasing.

 

Eso significa exactamente: "Fallo en los ajustes de video. Probando sin antialiasing"

Así que, el propio juego ya ha probado a desactivar antialiaging el solito, luego ese no puede ser el problema.

No sé si en éste hilo sobre el juego en Gentoo diran algo que te sirva https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-487526-start-0.html

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Viendo el ebuild que sugieren del enlace que dejó Cereza:

 *Quote:*   

> RDEPEND="dev-python/pyamanith 
> 
>    dev-python/pygame 
> 
>    dev-python/pyopengl    
> ...

 

Están todas esas dependencias instaladas en tu sistema?

Salud!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ya me entró curiosidad, lo acabo de descargar y obviamente no funciona por que me falta la mitad de las dependencias... Veo que Amanith tiene como use flag "opengl", lo tenés habilitado?

Salud!

----------

## diegoto

Si tengo como USE="opengl" y yo tambien lo hice por overlays y compilo todo lo que necesitaba pero sigue sin funcionar

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, somos dos, tampoco lo he podido poner a funcionar y no he vuelto a intentar todavía por falta de tiempo.

Me quedo trabado en una librería de la cual se queja:

```
ImportError: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Parece que no era soplar y hacer botellas la cosa con el jueguito.

Salud!

----------

